# Do you ever inhale?



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Hello fellow botl/sofl,

So as of today I have decided to kick cigarettes... I have a vapor pen that I was using for the flavors while smoking cigs aswell. But enough is enough. Well my battery needs recharging and that takes 3 hours. I'm a pack a day kinda guy so you can see my dilemma, up until this point I have never inhaled using my pipe. But... I just packed a bowl of EMP and a couple times I took it into the lungs just to get the cigarrette/nicotine sensation and it wasn't harsh or bad or anything.

So have you ever inhaled?

What are your thoughts?

Thanks!!
Andrew


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Never. Well, not with a tobacco pipe anyway.

My serious thought: it's much better to stop smoking cigarettes and kick the nicotine monkey before picking up the pipe.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Never. Well, not with a tobacco pipe anyway.
> 
> My serious thought: it's much better to stop smoking cigarettes and kick the nicotine monkey before picking up the pipe.


Didn't start the pipe to quit cigs, i've smoked for five years weed for 2 years so I figured my lungs have so much tar in them what is a couple of inhales of the pipe going to do. Just did it to hold me off until this damn vapor pen finishes charging. Tomorrow I'll be purchasing a second vape pen with my huge discount so I don't run into this problem again.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Smoking a pipe you will not be short of nicotine even if you don't inhale. I don't and rope tobacco in particular has me reeling from it sometimes. Wanting or "needing" to inhale is part of the addiction. Nicotine is the least part of it. (Withdrawal from nicotine gives rather mild physical symptoms which peak at about 24-36 hours and are all done by about 72 hours. A good 8 hour sleep after your last smoke leaves you with barely detectable Vitamin N levels in your blood...)

I'm standing by for Jim's ire on modern addictions. Come on, Jim, at least this one has a substance with actual withdrawal symptoms involved. Albeit rather wimpy ones...


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Here is where I disagree, it is commonly accepted that nicotine is just as addictive as heroin and cocaine if not more.. for a pack a day smoker for five years straight, withdrawals can be major, for those who arn't addicted to cigarettes keep it that way. Believe me, I smoked spice which is fake marijuana for atleast two years which is comparable to a heroin's addiction. And it was easier to quit that than nicotine. I suffered withdrawals from that for about a month, I didn't eat more than one meal in 5 days time... I still feel it but it has gotten alot better. For those who don't have have a cigarette addiction, be careful how you judge. Everyone is different, there are people who can quit cold turkey... but most can't. Which is why it is a huge cause of deaths worldwide albeit cancer, heart disease etc etc. Honestly I have never gotten a nicotine rush from the pipe or smoking a full cigar on an empty stomach that is how much my body is immune. But rest assured all is going well. I like to think I am a strong individual, those couple of inhales from the pipe were nothing for me. Actually felt alot less than an inhale from a stogie. And my pen is charged so i'm back to sippin that pipe!


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> Smoking a pipe you will not be short of nicotine even if you don't inhale. I don't and rope tobacco in particular has me reeling from it sometimes. Wanting or "needing" to inhale is part of the addiction. Nicotine is the least part of it. (Withdrawal from nicotine gives rather mild physical symptoms which peak at about 24-36 hours and are all done by about 72 hours. A good 8 hour sleep after your last smoke leaves you with barely detectable Vitamin N levels in your blood...)
> 
> I'm standing by for Jim's ire on modern addictions. Come on, Jim, at least this one has a substance with actual withdrawal symptoms involved. Albeit rather wimpy ones...


And for one to say a nicotine withdrawal is wimpy... that's just ignorant... where are my cigarette smoker supporters! c'mon! hahaha


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

AndrewV said:


> And for one to say a nicotine withdrawal is wimpy... that's just ignorant... where are my cigarette smoker supporters! c'mon! hahaha


Not ignorant; simply fact (and experience).

There is a huge industry devoted to convincing people that nicotine is the problem and that replacement and slow withdrawal will make it all good. If only that were so. Chew the gum, put on the patches and you're done. I don't understand why the conspiracy theorists haven't got a hold of this one.

I gave up "cold turkey" from about 60 Players Plain a day for many years. The actual physical symptoms were pretty much unnoticable. Pyschologically, difficult, I agree, but not physical. I didn't replace the nicotine at all (even gave up snuff) and stopped smoking for several years. All scientifically valid research on this area, and there has been a LOT, agrees that there are only relatively mild withdrawal symptoms and the worst of these (if not all) are over in about three days. Not to minimise the reality of cigarette addiction (giving up is hard), but mainly it isn't to nicotine; it's to _smoking cigarettes_.

Good luck in giving up. Despite the above, it is hard.

(To expand a bit... Nicotine may well be as addictive as heroin, but there again, much of the horror experienced by withdrawing addicts is mental, not physical. There are many documented cases of "secret" and abrupt withdrawal from long-term opiate use for pain relief at levels the same as the actual amounts taken by "genuine addicts". The junkie suffers unbearable torment; the unaware patient suffers a miserable 'flu for a few days. Knowing that you should be suffering seems to make the difference. Not that this makes it any less miserable.)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AndrewV said:


> Hello fellow botl/sofl,
> 
> So as of today I have decided to kick cigarettes... I have a vapor pen that I was using for the flavors while smoking cigs aswell. But enough is enough. Well my battery needs recharging and that takes 3 hours. I'm a pack a day kinda guy so you can see my dilemma, up until this point I have never inhaled using my pipe. But... I just packed a bowl of EMP and a couple times I took it into the lungs just to get the cigarrette/nicotine sensation and it wasn't harsh or bad or anything.
> 
> ...


I smoked from the age or 14 to the age of 37 near the end i was smoking 3 packs a day. Tried all kinds of props Gum, Patch, Acupuncture, hypnosis, videos, Etc. 
None of them worked in the end quitting cold turkey was all that worked. I had no withdrawal symptoms at all and really quit by accident. For me being sick and tired of dragging around that ball and chain was all it took. You see some people i think never get tired of smoking. For them quitting can be impossible!
Good Luck!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Once in a blue moon by accident when lighting and laughing at the same time. I run...a whole lot, and so the last thing I want to do is diminish my lung capacity. That said, I smoked cigs from twelve into my twenties and I can empathize with the challenge of quitting. I found cold turkey was the way to go because I read multiple places that the withdrawal from nicotine is identical from 2 packs as it is from two cigarettes. This is why the gum and other replacement therapies are so frustrating. They help you change the habit, but don't assist with the addiction. I agree with Mark when he suggested kicking the addiction before you take up the hobby- but either way, best of luck to you.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

On the other hand, I'll praise the gum until the day I die. It allowed me to break the habit of smoking from the nicotine addiction; by the end of the 90 days, I didn't associate the cravings for nicotine with cigarette smoking, and dropping the gum was a snap. Everyone's different, of course, but I think the reason people fail with the gum or patch is that they want the gum or patch to do the work for them; they haven't really made that deep down decision to quit. It's the old Yoda bit; _trying _to quit will never work.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Debating the affects of nicotine are certainly interesting, but back to the original question, didn't the old OTC tobaccos advertise their product "for pipe or cigarette"? That's leads me to believe that the old timers used to inhale their "pipe tobacco"? Not that I'm saying one should inhale, but I would think pipe tobacco is a purer form of tobacco than current production cigarettes.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with the few posts. Gum and the other replacements may well help you with the short-term physical addiction (which, again, I think the last posts say isn't that great), and finally with the association of nicotine craving (which clearly is real...) and smoking cigarettes, but they key is WANTING to quit and not accepting any excuses to doing that. I used a psychological prop myself; for about a year after giving up smoking cigarettes, I was, as was the case previously, always seen with a cigarette hanging out of my mouth. The difference was that I didn't light it. Eventually, I simply forgot to do even that. Anyone can, and many do, give up their addictions with or without props.

To answer the OP, no, I don't inhale my pipe (or cigars) intentionally anymore. I did that quite a lot when I also smoked cigarettes; not a "full and deep inhalation"; more usually a bit of a "French roll". Very sophisticated. :lol:


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> Not ignorant; simply fact (and experience).
> 
> There is a huge industry devoted to convincing people that nicotine is the problem and that replacement and slow withdrawal will make it all good. If only that were so. Chew the gum, put on the patches and you're done. I don't understand why the conspiracy theorists haven't got a hold of this one.
> 
> ...


I never stated that there were HUGE physical symptoms. But whether it's happening all in your head or your actually getting the sweats, loss of appetite etc etc they are all the same. And I really doubt it's the arsenic in the cigarettes that causes the relaxed/alert sensation. Studies show the effects of nicotine on the brain, that instant euphoria you get as soon as you light the cigarette, that is the nicotine stimulating your adrenal medulla. And EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT, just because you were able to quit just like that doesn't mean everyone can. Our bodies are completely controlled by our brain so if you are mentally addicted to something that can cause physical symtoms. It was all nice and dandy until you had to say wimpy withdrawals. I was a few beers in and I have a side to me that can be very mean, but mostly I am good at keeping Mr. Hyde in his cage, just not last night and if I was out of line I apologize. But you missed the whole point of this thread I was simply asking if you have ever inhaled and what your thoughts on it were. I didn't want to hear your OPINIONS on nicotine withdrawals and the such, i'm already irritable as it is, and little things set me off. No harm no foul lets stomp it right here and get on to being the friendly people that we are!! :focus:


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I smoked from the age or 14 to the age of 37 near the end i was smoking 3 packs a day. Tried all kinds of props Gum, Patch, Acupuncture, hypnosis, videos, Etc.
> None of them worked in the end quitting cold turkey was all that worked. I had no withdrawal symptoms at all and really quit by accident. For me being sick and tired of dragging around that ball and chain was all it took. You see some people i think never get tired of smoking. For them quitting can be impossible!
> Good Luck!


That's awsome man! I'm in the same boat the ball and chain are just too heavy to carry around anymore! Very happy it worked for you and thanks for your support!


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Once in a blue moon by accident when lighting and laughing at the same time. I run...a whole lot, and so the last thing I want to do is diminish my lung capacity. That said, I smoked cigs from twelve into my twenties and I can empathize with the challenge of quitting. I found cold turkey was the way to go because I read multiple places that the withdrawal from nicotine is identical from 2 packs as it is from two cigarettes. This is why the gum and other replacement therapies are so frustrating. They help you change the habit, but don't assist with the addiction. I agree with Mark when he suggested kicking the addiction before you take up the hobby- but either way, best of luck to you.


I completely agree, I have tried gum, and patches to no avail. But... these vapor pens/e-cigs... they may be on to something!

Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

MarkC said:


> On the other hand, I'll praise the gum until the day I die. It allowed me to break the habit of smoking from the nicotine addiction; by the end of the 90 days, I didn't associate the cravings for nicotine with cigarette smoking, and dropping the gum was a snap. Everyone's different, of course, but I think the reason people fail with the gum or patch is that they want the gum or patch to do the work for them; they haven't really made that deep down decision to quit. It's the old Yoda bit; _trying _to quit will never work.


You are right my friend 100%. I help people quit all the time with the pen and e cig but if they are not ready to quit then theses things don't always work. You have to have it in your mind because in reality EVERYTHING is a mind game. I have always wanted to quit but yesterday was when I set it in my mind deep down that I WILL quit.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

DanR said:


> Debating the affects of nicotine are certainly interesting, but back to the original question, didn't the old OTC tobaccos advertise their product "for pipe or cigarette"? That's leads me to believe that the old timers used to inhale their "pipe tobacco"? Not that I'm saying one should inhale, but I would think pipe tobacco is a purer form of tobacco than current production cigarettes.


Thank you Dan! This is the kind of stuff I wanted when I originally started this topic. Reason why that Sav is in your possession, I can always count on you to be so helpful and to have awsome input. I was thinking along the lines of tobacco being purer, because without the 4,000+ chemicals that are in cigarettes how much harmful stuff can they actually contain? Haha Rest assured I am not inhaling my pipes! It was mainly out of curiousity.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

I have not been suffering any physical symptoms. But that little voice in the back of my head that says light up light up imo is a huge withdrawal symptom. But rest assured I have not picked up a cigarette since the decision was made nor do I plan to. Thanks for your wishes guys, I will make you proud!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

AndrewV said:


> You are right my friend 100%. I help people quit all the time with *the pen* and e cig but if they are not ready to quit then theses things don't always work. You have to have it in your mind because in reality EVERYTHING is a mind game. I have always wanted to quit but yesterday was when I set it in my mind deep down that I WILL quit.


"The pen"? Been mentioned a few times; what's that?

Good luck with your efforts; it is difficult. But your determination to quit is the main thing and that alone can see you through.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> "The pen"? Been mentioned a few times; what's that?
> 
> Good luck with your efforts; it is difficult. But your determination to quit is the main thing and that alone can see you through.


Hey Steiner1, I feel like we have got off on the wrong start. You have been in this community for a long time and you obviously deserve mad respect. I'm a little hot headed at times for that I apologize, I got a little offended last night but that's neither here nor there. It wasn't your intention so please accept my apologies.

The pen consists of a battery/heating element, You then have a tank with a tip much like a black and mild, in this tank you fill "e-liquid" a sweet liquid which contains nicotine. They have the traditional tobacco flavor and menthol aswell as a vast majority of pretty much whichever flavor you can think of. It's used to hit your nicotine craving, and produces a vapor so nothing is being combusted. No second hand smoke, no more tar.

This thread has motivated me to come up with a plan to help people quit. The next person to come in my shop interested in quitting is gonna be my test bunny. I'm going to come up with a plan specifically for them.

As of now I have no cravings for a cigarette and can confidently tell you I wont smoke another. I have quit.


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure it's fair to say "nicotine withdrawal is actually pretty mild". If there is research indicating otherwise I'd be interested to see it, since I've never seen anything saying so. I've seen quite a bit that suggests that nicotine withdrawal is often severe, immediate, and relatively long lasting. Of course, I would also count irritability and depression as physical symptoms - after all, they are caused by chemical imbalances in reaction to the removal of a consistent source of nicotine. The emotional withdrawal symptoms of wanting to continue your daily routine or habits are likely also a big part, but I don't think by any means that they are the majority of withdrawal symptoms...if this were so, I would anticipate that smokers who truly want to quit would have a very easy time of it, which we know they don't. Obviously there are tangible physical withdrawal symptoms in play that can be quite severe.

I think the major thing here is that what works for one person doesn't necessarily work for another. Anyone who quits cold turkey and has a fairly easy time of it is definitely in the minority, from my experience. Gum works for a lot of people, and these new vapour smokers have worked for some of my friends. My wife smoked for about a year before I met her, and she quit using some prescription pill. It completely took her withdrawal symptoms and cravings away. Thank god, because I would never have approached her if she was a smoker (I know...kind of weird for a cigar guy to be so anti-cigarette, right? I just find them disgusting personally.)

Here's a question I have. For those of you who smoke cigarettes, how would you describe the nicotine rush? If I smoke a large cigar I will often have a bit of that head rush. While it's not an unpleasant feeling by any means, I'm worried about what this indicates as far as how much nicotine I'm taking in. I don't inhale, but I know that it can enter the system through the mucus membrane and I'm wondering about how much nicotine I am taking in with a cigar.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

AndrewV said:


> Hey Steiner1...


No worries. I'm not easily offended. :lol: Giving up cigarettes (or indeed anything) is HARD. Sorry if I gave the impression that I thought it was easy. Just avoid all those excuses for not giving up.

My own abiding memory of giving up is that I finally found out what non smokers do in a Pub when they aren't smoking. Apparently they DRINK. Without the diversion of smoking I found I was drinking quite a lot more than usual and consequently falling over more (or at least more rapidly).


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't inhale. I've witness 5 friends quit cigs by learning how to relax on their own/ 20 mins a day of practice. Improved their quality of life.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

RJ-Harder said:


> Not sure it's fair to say "nicotine withdrawal is actually pretty mild". If there is research indicating otherwise I'd be interested to see it, since I've never seen anything saying so. I've seen quite a bit that suggests that nicotine withdrawal is often severe, immediate, and relatively long lasting. Of course, I would also count irritability and depression as physical symptoms - after all, they are caused by chemical imbalances in reaction to the removal of a consistent source of nicotine. The emotional withdrawal symptoms of wanting to continue your daily routine or habits are likely also a big part, but I don't think by any means that they are the majority of withdrawal symptoms...if this were so, I would anticipate that smokers who truly want to quit would have a very easy time of it, which we know they don't. Obviously there are tangible physical withdrawal symptoms in play that can be quite severe.
> 
> I think the major thing here is that what works for one person doesn't necessarily work for another. Anyone who quits cold turkey and has a fairly easy time of it is definitely in the minority, from my experience. Gum works for a lot of people, and these new vapour smokers have worked for some of my friends. My wife smoked for about a year before I met her, and she quit using some prescription pill. It completely took her withdrawal symptoms and cravings away. Thank god, because I would never have approached her if she was a smoker (I know...kind of weird for a cigar guy to be so anti-cigarette, right? I just find them disgusting personally.)
> 
> Here's a question I have. For those of you who smoke cigarettes, how would you describe the nicotine rush? If I smoke a large cigar I will often have a bit of that head rush. While it's not an unpleasant feeling by any means, I'm worried about what this indicates as far as how much nicotine I'm taking in. I don't inhale, but I know that it can enter the system through the mucus membrane and I'm wondering about how much nicotine I am taking in with a cigar.


I don't know much about cigars and their nicotine content, but I would think a cigarettes would have more?

It is absorbed in your mouth, but I think you get more through cigarettes due to the multiple ways it enters your body, mouth, throat, lungs.

I never really got nicotine rushes only after and extended period of time without one and I guess the only way I can think to put it would be to imagine you just did serious physical labor to where your only thought is to sit and rest. And when you finally do sit, that wash of relief you feel, the relaxed feeling I guess feels kind of the same to me. I only ever felt it if I went hours without a smoke and even then it only lasted about 10 seconds.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Cigars and pipes deliver more nicotine than cigarettes. It's just not freebased like cigarettes.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Cigars and pipes deliver more nicotine than cigarettes. It's just not freebased like cigarettes.


Ahhhh I see, good to know.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I smoked from age 14 to 33 and quitting was uncomfortable but not hard. I used snus rather than gum but same thing. The first two days of no cigarettes (but plenty of nicotine via snus) was hard. Did the snus for 2 weeks and when I stopped that it was piece of cake. Didnt notice any withdrawal (but I did enjoy the snus while I took it). Was a few months before I allowed myself the pipe and a few months more for cigars. I was strict in the beginning sometimes going a few days between pipes to see how the nicotine (and then absence of it) affected me. Now I smoke the pipe every night. Enjoy a few cigars a week as well. 

I Have come to the conclusion that nicotine on it's own is not very addictive - at least no more than chocolate of anything else someone may enjoy. Definitely less than coffee or sugar. And cigarettes are no big deal to quit *If you actually want to and make a decision* - rather than just sort of feel like you should.

As for cigarettes vs cigars or pipes and nicotine levels, cigarettes deliver tiny doses of freebased nicotine (and God knows what else) straight to your brain rather than a single large dose over 1+ hours. Sort of like eating a big meal vs popping a few m&ms in your mouth every few minutes - of course your still hungry.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

blackadam said:


> As for cigarettes vs cigars or pipes and nicotine levels, cigarettes deliver tiny doses of freebased nicotine (and God knows what else) straight to your brain rather than a single large dose over 1+ hours. Sort of like eating a big meal vs popping a few m&ms in your mouth every few minutes - of course your still hungry.


Cool analogy! :tu

Hypothesizing on the stats I've read, I'd bet that most cigarette smokers will have more nicotine metabolites in their system than most pipe smokers, simply from the greater quantity of tobacco smoked and from most pipe smokers smoking cigarette-weak tobacco. I suspect that anyone who smokes heavier duty pipe tobacco all day long will have more nicotine in their systems than cigarette smokers or cigar smokers.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

I've started dipping (copenhagen, grizzly, etc) so I have no reason to inhale. Though not inhaling some of these blends still makes me sit down after half a bowl even after dipping all day.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to smoke 2 packs of Camels or Lucky Strikes a day. I quit 20 years ago, cold turkey. I don't know who said nicotine withdrawal was 'mild', but I'd bet they never went through it themselves...... I suppose it could be considered mild in that maybe your heart won't stop....I was miserable for months, and dangerous to be around. I wanted to bite the heads off of stray cats, and would jump if a pin dropped. I couldn't have martial relations (needed a cigarette afterwords...), couldn't drink coffee (same thing....), and had to stay away from my 'friends' who smoked, because they would offer me smokes to ease my suffering, and I would have to start all over. Possibly the worst 5 or 6 months I have ever experienced. And I only smoked cigarettes for a few years before quitting. 

The only time I inhale is by accident.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gigmaster said:


> I don't know who said nicotine withdrawal was 'mild', but *I'd bet they never went through it themselves*......


How much? I'm always up for an easy win. :lol:

I'm a bit loath to start again on this obviously contentious and emotive subject (particularly if you happen to be giving up cigarettes currrently) but...

The PHYSICAL symptoms of _nicotine withdrawal_ are objectively quite mild and quite short-lived.

The PSYCHOLOGICAL symptoms of _giving up cigarettes_ (or anything you are habituated to) can be subjectively debilitating and long-term.

I'll say it again. Giving up cigarettes is HARD. I found it hard. I now smoke a pipe and cigars again after a long gap (7 years or so) of complete abstinence, so I failed in giving up smoking. With respect, anyone who posts on this site clearly hasn't given up smoking; this is a cigar and pipe smoking forum. I gave up cigarettes, not smoking.

I gave up from about 60 Players Plain a day (plus pipe, plus snuff - all stopped at the same time.) and it was HARD. But it wasn't hard in terms of _physical withdrawal_. I'm not alone in this opinion and claim no special abilities; several others posting here (including the OP) have said similar.

From the UK Nation Health Service website. You will find very similar descriptions of withdrawal symptoms on many other websites. The only descriptions where anything like a "severe withdrawal" was indicated were on sites advertising their paid-for help in quitting. You may fairly say that the government sites have a vested interest in minimising the difficulties; these others have an obvious one in maximising it.

"_From the moment you stop smoking your body starts its recovery process. During this you may find that you experience some nicotine withdrawal and recovery symptoms. You may notice that you still have the urge to smoke, feel a little restless, irritable, frustrated or tired; some people also find that they have difficulty sleeping or concentrating. Be assured, these symptoms will pass and there are plenty of things you can do to manage your symptoms in the meantime._"

Nicotine has a very short blood half-life, about two hours. As far as the overall timescales are concerned, the physical symptoms peak at about 3-5 days and pass within 2-3 weeks at worst. The psychological symptoms can last much longer (a couple of months after giving up is a dangerous time for recidivism as people assume that they can safely have "just one" because they have no more symptoms) and I am of the opinion that "once a smoker, always a smoker" is a true assessment.

I'm sure I will be flamed again for these heresies, so I'll say it yet again:

*Giving up smoking is HARD.*


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> How much? I'm always up for an easy win. :lol:
> 
> I'm a bit loath to start again on this obviously contentious and emotive subject (particularly if you happen to be giving up cigarettes currrently) but...
> 
> ...


Your "heresies" are "heresies" only because millions of people have quit or tried to quit smoking and had quite intense physical withdrawal symptoms - particularly when it comes to mood and personality (which I would consider physical, rather than psychological).

I think you're lumping a lot of symptoms into the "psychological symptoms" category which really shouldn't be. After all, everyone has habits...some of which we've had since we were children. If you told me I could save $10 a day by changing my post-work come home routine (which is a very entrenched habit), I'd have no problem switching it. I strongly believe that quitting smoking is not about, or even mostly about, changing habits. It's about getting your body and mind (and I don't mean the cognizant, habit forming mind) used to not have a certain stimulant injected into it many times a day.

What you classify as physical withdrawal symptoms do seem to usually only last a few days or weeks in my experience, but the irritability, mood swings, temper and general feeling of malaise that hampers quitters lingers much longer...and I do not classify those symptoms as psychological by any means.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The bigger question to me....How is our OP doing? It has been a few days, are you still hanging in there brother?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I never inhale, if only by accident.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I forgot to answer the original question: I do not inhale pipes or cigars.

More about cigarettes... What I found difficult about quitting cigarettes was getting used to not having a cigarette in my hand, and there being nothing but air when I would reach for my pack. Sort of like a phantom limb but a cigarette pack.:dunno: I put a tin of mints in their place, pretended they did the trick and just put it out of my mind. Rinse and repeat. Eventually I was reaching for my altoids.

I have nightmares sometimes that I started smoking cigarettes and feel this sense of loss, like my great achievement has been taken from me. Other than those, the thought of lighting a cigarette doesn't occur any more.

I think with all the focus on nicotine addiction people forget the simple fact that cigarette smoking is a *habit*, something done regularly without thought. The habitualness of it is what makes it so hard. Habits take prolonged focusing of effort to break.



> I'll say it again. Giving up cigarettes is HARD. I found it hard. I now smoke a pipe and cigars again after a long gap (7 years or so) of complete abstinence, so I failed in giving up smoking. With respect, anyone who posts on this site clearly hasn't given up smoking; this is a cigar and pipe smoking forum. I gave up cigarettes, not smoking.


It's true that smoking cigars and pipes is still *smoking*, but at least for me it is not what I would consider a habit. I indeed do it regularly, and I just may be addicted to nicotine, and It is definitely done ritually - but I never light a cigar or pipe without any thought. I may look forward to relaxing in the evening with my pipe, but I don't reach for it at work, nor do I get restless or grumpy between.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> The bigger question to me....How is our OP doing? It has been a few days, are you still hanging in there brother?


Sorry guys I didn't realize this thread was still alive! I agree with much of what you all wrote. I can honestly tell you all I have not picked up a single cigarette since the decision was made to quit and I have not looked back! Feeling great, eating ALOT more, and just all around happy, thank you Tobias for the care brother it really does make all the difference when you have support.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

That's how you do it brother. It's not longer an option once a man has made up his mind. Congradulations.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

blackadam said:


> That's how you do it brother. It's not longer an option once a man has made up his mind. Congradulations.


Thank you man, read your post it seems as you had quite the battle yourself. It was weird because I work in a smoke shop where we smoke inside... I was surrounded by hundreds a cigarettes and yet once my mind made up I had no temptations, the human mind is truly amazing.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

blackadam said:


> It's true that smoking cigars and pipes is still *smoking*, but at least for me it is not what I would consider a habit. I indeed do it regularly, and I just may be addicted to nicotine, and It is definitely done ritually - but I never light a cigar or pipe without any thought. I may look forward to relaxing in the evening with my pipe, but I don't reach for it at work, nor do I get restless or grumpy between.


Or look around and realize you've already got another pipe going... :lol:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

blackadam said:


> i think with all the focus on nicotine addiction people forget the simple fact that cigarette smoking is a *habit*, something done regularly without thought. The habitualness of it is what makes it so hard. Habits take prolonged focusing of effort to break.


this! This! This!

(I've now edited this short post twice to capitalise the reply. The "spell-checker" or some such resets it thus. Well done.)


----------

